# Very first newborn photography! VERY!



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2010)

Cindy's had quadruplets on the 8th of September. I was invited over to take their photos when they were 12 days old. Since I've never photographed newborns before, I don't own (and therefore didn't bring) any props. Cindy never said anything, but I don't think she would insist on any PS actions, either. 

So here is just one example of my first newborn session, with very little pp done afterwards.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






.

Cindy is my friends' Labrador...


----------



## jackieclayton (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL!

you're missing the faux floor, seamless paper backdrop, and wicker basket!! no newborn photography is complete without it!!  :lmao:

cute pup!!


----------

